# B-day party ideas for 10-11yo girls sleepover



## mother_sunshine (Nov 25, 2001)

Please help me brainstorm some ideas for a girls sleepover b-day party. My dd will be turning 11 in a couple of weeks and we're trying to think of some fun things to do (both indoor and outdoor). She's having 5-6 friends over from after school until the next morning. Most of her friends are 10, fwiw.

She's not super girly but she does want to paint nails.... We did some competitive games last year (dance-a-freeze, musical chairs, games with "a winner") and I didn't really like the vibe of it nor the idea of having "prizes" (we always give a nice goodie bag when they leave). In previous years we always did cooperative stuff (treasure hunt, balloon blow, etc) but I'm short on ideas for older kids. She doesn't want to craft anything (beading, dying, etc.). They usually have no problem entertaining themselves but I'd like to have a few somewhat-organized things for them to do...

Thanks in advance!









fyi, I'm going to cross-post this in the Childhood Years because they're at the in-between phase....


----------



## funkygranolamama (Aug 10, 2005)

We had a sleepover party that was a spa theme. The girls loved it. I bought those plastic shoe boxes and had foot baths for the girls while they listened to music. We did avocado masks and nails. When it was getting later they settled in with popcorn and a movie. I was a little worried because my dd IS girly girl, but alot of her friends aren't. Those friends enjoyed it as much as the girly-girls did. We also had a pajama contest. Had I been in my right mind, I would have never agreed to that. I'm not much for competition. If I could go back I would have a pajama runway show instead. I took a pic of each girl in their pajamas (so I could email them later). They really enjoyed that.


----------



## mother_sunshine (Nov 25, 2001)

Oooooo, we LOVE that idea! The wheels are turning now....

A spa fashion show, footbath (I have one), face mask, etc.









Thanks funkygranolamama!


----------



## chiromamma (Feb 24, 2003)

A fun game to get them outside and moving is a scavenger hunt...if you know your neighbors well. We did it with DD's 11th B-day. It gets dark early so it was extra special for them to run around the neighborhood with flashlights gathering things that have to do with 11 or the year she was born.
I was somewhat hands-off after that.
DD got the American Girl book about sleepovers and planned some really cool stuff. Just a heads up...ask for no laptops or hand-held computer games to come to the party.







: Nintendo Ds's were brought to DD's 12th B-day sleepover and ruined it. She was heartbroken.
Oh and I always send DH and Ds's out for the night. DH can't handle the whole idea of girls slumber parties and Ds's grow horns thinking of all the pranks they can play!


----------



## mother_sunshine (Nov 25, 2001)

Great ideas and good points chiromamma.









And I agree about the DS's. We had a problem with that last year too.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Make your own pizza or make your own sundae?


----------



## KaraBoo (Nov 22, 2001)

Is it essential to have things planned? I mean, does your dd expect this?

(how did having DS handhelds "ruin" a party?)


----------



## chiromamma (Feb 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaraBoo* 
Is it essential to have things planned? I mean, does your dd expect this?

(how did having DS handhelds "ruin" a party?)

It's a very exclusionary activity. They completely take kids out of relationship with those around them.
There were 3 girls who had them and they separated themselves from the group and either played by themselves or IM'd eachother.


----------



## mother_sunshine (Nov 25, 2001)

Yep, the same thing happened at dd's sleepover. This year I'm asking dd to tell them to leave the DS's at home. They can bring it when she invites them over singly sometime. Plus they're kids, they have vivid imaginations to play and create on their own, the DS's won't be missed (especially by those who don't have).

Thanks for the awesome ideas mamas.









A little fun-planning never hurts, as long as it doesn't take over the party and interfere with their imaginative play.


----------



## guest^ (Oct 29, 2002)

If you are doing the spa party thing....what is super fun, is getting one of those nail painting kits(available at hair supply stores) they are so cool!

My DD had her friends help her decorate the cake as an activity.

To go with the spa theme, a "goodie bag* idea I came up with was to go to Claires, and at the counter, they had clear pencil/makeup zip bags for $1. We got that, then went to the drugstore and bought little bottles of nail polish, nail brush, lip balm, and threw in some candy.Put a little in each bag for the girls and they loved it.

I have a friend whose DD gave each girl a nice little journal instead of a goodie bag, then the girls each created/designed/made bookmarks for them-each finished bookmark got put into a hat, and the girls took turns picking one out blind-folded. So easy to do with gel pens,stickers, and laminated sheets from Target. They even paper-punched each one and tied a silky ribbon through it to help keep place once they were using the journal.

When my DD turns 13, she said she wants to have a few friends over, and on their own, make and eat a gourmet meal and watch a movie.

Have fun!!!!

mp








:


----------



## mother_sunshine (Nov 25, 2001)

Great ideas MamaP!









I already bought those cute zippered bags at Claire's and hadn't yet thought of what else to put in them. The beauty stuff is a great idea.

Now I have some great ideas for the next few years.


----------

